# Retractable saftey harnesses



## Jhembrook (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello!
This is my first post, I hope I get some responses...Does anyone use the retractable life lines for roofing? If so how are they? I am interested in getting some for our roofing projects, will the line stop if needed to use for a long reach or pulling your self up a roof? 

Thank you, Jim

http://EliteImproves.com


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Spoke to a couple guys who ran them on the roof and didn't care for them at all.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

I use the traditional rope and lanyard /rope grab with 5/8 rope anchored at hip or other locations with safety straps .....I don't think retracting lines would be comfortable on a Pitch....


----------



## peterwalker (Mar 15, 2013)

We tried them and nobody would use them because the would grab you when you did not want to be grabbd like a bad seatbelt


----------



## Jhembrook (Feb 23, 2013)

*answer found*

After reading the comments, we will be using our existing ropes! :thumbup:


----------

